# Umbrella Stands



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

I just bought Recretec's:
https://www.recretec.com/shop-1/umbrella-mount

Will give it a try next week on a hot Deso Gray trip


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

A Lo Pro fitting can be one way to do it. The things will move in rapids, though!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I constantly am envious of biminis , though, on the rare summer time trip that they let me out for.
If I could stop squandering all my income on going boating,( a Bimini costs like a Middle Fork or GC worth of shuttle money!) I would buy one, but for now, umbrella for me it is!!


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

But those bikinis don't provide much shade, man.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha!! Just fixed that, dam auto correct! I try to be good, I swear.


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

*Buzz Holmstrom*

The Doing of the Thing! Fabulous book!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

matt man said:


> I constantly am envious of biminis , though, on the rare summer time trip that they let me out for.
> If I could stop squandering all my income on going boating,( a Bimini costs like a Middle Fork or GC worth of shuttle money!) I would buy one, but for now, umbrella for me it is!!


The ones from Downriver are stupid expensive. The Leader Accessories ones on Amazon have worked great for me and half of my crew for years, for a quarter of the price.

https://www.amazon.com/Leader-Accessories-Mounting-Hardwares-Aluminum/dp/B00XH6USTM/


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I made this one years ago. Not pretty, but functional. The bungees keep it from flying away in the wind.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

matt man said:


> I constantly am envious of biminis , though, on the rare summer time trip that they let me out for.
> If I could stop squandering all my income on going boating,( a Bimini costs like a Middle Fork or GC worth of shuttle money!) I would buy one, but for now, umbrella for me it is!!





seantana said:


> The ones from Downriver are stupid expensive. The Leader Accessories ones on Amazon have worked great for me and half of my crew for years, for a quarter of the price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leader-Accessories-Mounting-Hardwares-Aluminum/dp/B00XH6USTM/



I got one from Marinervdirect on eBay. $110, and I'd buy one tomorrow in a heartbeat. Used it on the Main last month, and highly recommend it. Left it down for the cloudy days, and really liked it on the 90°F sunny and two downpour rainy days.


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sturdy, cheap river umbrellas!*

Hey, I found those really good, crank umbrellas they use outside at patio restaurants. I got them from a rite-aid store in August few years ago. 75% off. ($15/each...bought two) but I bet you can find em in all those kind of stores...; rite aid, walgreens, maybe target...everybody sells their summer items like that way marked down. 
And my stand is just like a DRE oarlock, except it has a clamp you can slide apart, so you don't have to break down your frame to attach umbrella holder. When I saw the DRE umbrella holder, first thing I did is save $10 & just purchase another oarlock...but I returned for the one that comes apart. broke that frame down once when I bought it. Worth the extra $10 not to break it down again. I'll try to attach a pict of umbrella...






l



(Pardon my mess. I was laundering some sarongs...)


----------

